# embroidery



## rick47 (Jun 19, 2009)

My wife has a Singer embroidery machine. I’m looking for a digitized picture of a buzzard. Can convert most formats to use with the Singer. Thanks


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Have you done a Google Image search for buzzards?

Don't know if you're looking for a photo or illustrated image.


----------



## rick47 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have googled and have found two but they didn't look very sinister.


----------

